# Pics of my fabric postcards (I hope)



## Billie in MO (Jun 9, 2002)

Several people have asked me about my fabric postcards so I am trying to attach some photos. Hope it works.


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

I really love them. 

Can you explain how you make them? And seems as if you worked out how to post the photos.


----------



## partndn (Jun 18, 2009)

So cute! Love them.


----------



## Patches (Aug 9, 2006)

I really love these. I have searched all over for the stamp you use on the back, but cannot find one. I still have one I got from you a long time ago and was showing it to my sewing group ad none of them had seen the stamp either. I will keep lookin, cause these are so cute! And you do a fantastic job!


----------



## Homesteader (Jul 13, 2002)

These are adorable!

Patches, until OP comes back, here's what I found for the stamp:

http://shop.hobbylobby.com/products/postcard-rubber-stamp-118224/

and here's a bunch:

http://www.thefind.com/crafts/info-postcard-rubber-stamp

I googled and used the words postcard stamp scrapbooking.


----------



## CJ (May 10, 2002)

These are so cute! I bet they were fun to make!


----------



## Garnet (Sep 19, 2003)

Do you send these? In an envelope?


----------



## Billie in MO (Jun 9, 2002)

Angie, thanks for the help on posting the photos. The second pm you sent is how we ended up doing it.

They are fun to make and I have been selling them at the little art shows Bill and I do. Just sold 20 of them on Sat but that was to the wife of the person who has the shows at their barn. We had to deliver his pictures that he had hanging at Bill's work and she asked me to bring a selection for her to look at.

My stamp came from www.rivercityrubberworks.com Not a clue if they still have that design or not as I got it many years ago (@8-10 years ). And somewhere I got some cloth backs that were already stamped, you just cut around the dotted line and trimmed them to fit.

You can send them thru the mail as is, or you can put them in an envelope. However, I have gotten little clear bags (from www.clearbags.com) and put them in those. They have a little strip with glue on it and you just fold the top over and seal it. They can go thru the mail in the clear bag, too. Most of my regular customers like the clear bag and it helps prevent them from getting dirty at the shows when so many people are picking them up and looking at them.

Easy to make. Pick a fabric for your front. Put Wonder Under on it. Iron it to your middle, which is Peltex. (or a heavy duty interfacing). Choose your design for the front and trace it onto Wonder Under. Cut the design out and fuse it to your fabric. Cut out the design and then place on your front. Then stitch it down however you like. Can be random all over to catch the little pieces or you can go around each piece using matching thread for each. Then put Wonder Under on the backside of the Peltex. Then choose your backing fabric. (I usually try to use the same fabric as the front, but not always, especially if it is a dark fabric, then the stamp won't show up). Then fuse the back on. Stamp it. Then I zig zag around the whole postcard.

I usually cut my Peltex to the correct size (4 1/2" x 6 1/2"). Then I will cut the front and back fabric just a little bit larger. After I fuse them on I will trim the fabric. Have had too many times when I cut the fabric to size and when I fused it on the fabric shrank and left too much of the Peltex showing.


----------



## digApony (Oct 8, 2009)

Amazing! I love them.


----------



## Coloboque (Sep 13, 2013)

Those are fabulous! Can they be sent without an envelope? I'm sure there would be enough interest in these from the postcrossers.


----------



## bopeep (Apr 2, 2007)

They are soooo cute......I am sure they are fun to make too !!!!!!
LOVE THEM !!!!!!
bopeep


----------



## Becka (Mar 15, 2008)

You did a great job! I need to make some more, it's been a while since I made some. They make great Christmas cards.


----------



## Forcast (Apr 15, 2014)

Very nice I never saw them before. what do they sell for?


----------



## Becka (Mar 15, 2008)

I sell mine for about $3 each. It depends on the locale of the craft fair whether or not they sell. Sometimes I don't sell any, sometimes I sell several.


----------



## Forcast (Apr 15, 2014)

like them alot


----------



## DW (May 10, 2002)

I found a postcard stamp at Hobby Lobby and not a bad price with coupon. Do you use ink or fabric paint?


----------



## Billie in MO (Jun 9, 2002)

Coloboque said:


> Those are fabulous! Can they be sent without an envelope? I'm sure there would be enough interest in these from the postcrossers.


Yes, they can be sent without an envelope. They do need to be hand stamped and you need to put a little extra glue on the stamp.


----------



## Billie in MO (Jun 9, 2002)

DW said:


> I found a postcard stamp at Hobby Lobby and not a bad price with coupon. Do you use ink or fabric paint?


I use an ink pad.


----------



## Billie in MO (Jun 9, 2002)

Forcast said:


> Very nice I never saw them before. what do they sell for?


I sell mine for $5. Have lots of people tell me I am selling them too cheap. You can look on Etsy and see people selling them for $12 and on up. I've seen ones priced in the $30 range. But like Becca said it depends on the locale you are selling in.


----------



## libertygirl (Jul 18, 2011)

Billie, wow, those are really cool. Glad you got the pictures on.


----------



## PonderosaQ (Jan 12, 2004)

Maybe you should list some on the barter board. I love to buy some of the ones you pictured above. They are beautiful work.


----------



## Billie in MO (Jun 9, 2002)

PonderosaQ, Here are the pictures we have been trying to e-mail you. Just decided it was easier to post it here.


----------



## PonderosaQ (Jan 12, 2004)

Thanks Billie for posting the pictures. I'd like to add the snowman with the star (bottom left) and the house (center top row) to my list. If you pm me with the total due I will get payment out to you.
Thanks..


----------



## Billie in MO (Jun 9, 2002)

Thanks so much. I will go to the post office in the morning and they will be on the way. Will pm the postage amount to you.


----------



## PonderosaQ (Jan 12, 2004)

I just got some of Billies postcards and they are lovely.


----------

